# 

## Ildar1313

, !

,       ,           .       !
 ,            .      : " ", ..     ,   .  ,             ?   ,    ?
 !

----------


## .

> ,             ?


       .

----------


## Ildar1313

*.*, 
    ?

----------


## .

...     , .    -  
- ?

----------


## Ildar1313

...

----------


## .

*Ildar1313*,         .        
       ,   .     ,    .          ,

----------


## Ildar1313

*.*, !
 ,            
  ,   
  !

----------


## .



----------

